# Paph Joyce Hasegawa



## emydura (Jan 2, 2010)

Second time flowering for me. A great improvement on last years flowering. I don't have a lot of Parvi's but I think this is the best of what I have. Not bad shape. 

David


Paph Joyce Hasegawa (delenatii x emersonii)


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 2, 2010)

That is nice and flat presentation, tall flower stem, lovely


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 2, 2010)

Stunning photos - beautiful bloom. :clap:


----------



## Pete (Jan 2, 2010)

that is a great joyce hasegawa!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 2, 2010)

wow! Awesome clone of this hybrid


----------



## tenman (Jan 2, 2010)

Be still my heart! Raspberries and cream! So lovely!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice!

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 3, 2010)

What you talk'in about David? That's fantastic!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 3, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> What you talk'in about David? That's fantastic!



 I agree Rick  Jean

Bravo David!!!!


----------



## raymond (Jan 3, 2010)

very nice


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 3, 2010)

how many growths is the plant David? Jean

(I got a 1growth plant last year from F. Glanz, that looks as if I have to wait some time for blooms )


----------



## emydura (Jan 3, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> how many growths is the plant David? Jean
> 
> (I got a 1growth plant last year from F. Glanz, that looks as if I have to wait some time for blooms )



The plant has 4 growths. I got it as an established seedling that had already flowered. When I received it, the plant had one large flowered growth and a small lead. So it first flowered on a small plant, so you may not have to wait too long. The current flowering growth is tiny, way smaller than previous flowered growths. 




SlipperKing said:


> What you talk'in about David? That's fantastic!



Just a typical Australian understatement. You are right. It is bloody nice. 

David


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice! I love the color and flatness!

Ramon


----------



## John M (Jan 3, 2010)

It's a keeper! I love it! I especially like how the petals are so translucent that you can see the overlapping sepals through them. Cool!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 3, 2010)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 3, 2010)

Very beautiful with unusual translucent petals. A top winner in my book.


----------



## etex (Jan 3, 2010)

Lovely bloom!! It's as cute as can be!!


----------



## paworsport (Jan 3, 2010)

gorgeous flower : one of my favorite parvi hybrids ! Is it fragrant ?:clap:


----------



## carrilloenglish (Jan 3, 2010)

The shape is excellent in my opinion. Saying it is "not bad" is an understatement.


----------



## e-spice (Jan 3, 2010)

Superb. I have one but it doesn't bloom frequently for me.

e-spice


----------



## emydura (Jan 3, 2010)

paworsport said:


> gorgeous flower : one of my favorite parvi hybrids ! Is it fragrant ?:clap:



I don't think so. I couldn't smell anything.

I forgot to mention it has a second bud on the same spike developing. Last year, I only got one flower on a much larger growth.

David


----------



## jblanford (Jan 3, 2010)

WOW!! Those before me are right it's "AWESOME", Thanks.... Jim.


----------



## paphioland (Jan 3, 2010)

I like it


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2010)

One of my favorite hybrids, well done.


----------



## toddybear (Jan 4, 2010)

Excellent!....mine is 4 years old and still no bloom...wondering what I'm doing wrong????


----------



## emydura (Jan 5, 2010)

toddybear said:


> Excellent!....mine is 4 years old and still no bloom...wondering what I'm doing wrong????



I don't know. Mine has proven pretty easy to flower. I have had it 2 seasons and it has flowered both times. This current flowering growth grew and flowered all within one year. I expect it will flower every year from now on. I don't do anything special with this Paph. Maybe you just have a tough clone.

David


----------



## Damas (Jan 5, 2010)

Whoah ! I'm in love with it ! Beautifully grown, congrats :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 6, 2010)

Ah! You're killing me! What's not to like about this flower? I love the colors, the round upward leaning petals, that cute rotund lip....sweet!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 6, 2010)

Did I mention the staminode....


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2010)

How did I miss this thread???

That is probably the nicest, flattest Joyce Hasegawa I've ever seen -- WOW!


----------



## Bobc (Jan 6, 2010)

nice. looks good.


----------



## CodPaph (Jan 7, 2010)

big flower, very very nice


----------



## dan_t (Jan 8, 2010)

Stunning - I'm in awe!

Dan


----------



## emydura (Jan 29, 2010)

The 2nd flower on the spike has just opened and hasn't quite lived up to the first.  I've had some deformed flowers in my time but this one is a first. Still it doesn't look too bad.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2010)

Poor pouchless baby!


----------



## toddybear (Jan 29, 2010)

Perfect (first one)....too bad about the second.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 29, 2010)

That's freak'in weird David. Cut the spike if you haven't done so. Save the plant!


----------



## emydura (Jan 30, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> That's freak'in weird David. Cut the spike if you haven't done so. Save the plant!



Done.

David


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2010)

I've lost my pouch!


----------



## callosum (Jan 30, 2010)

lovely paph


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 30, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I've lost my pouch!



Yeah, but I still got my bow tie!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 31, 2010)

You could have said you removed the pouch to get at the pollen & we'd probably believe you!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> You could have said you removed the pouch to get at the pollen & we'd probably believe you!


Actually, that was my first thought, before I read the post.


----------

